# Trek 7.3 FX vs. 7.5 FX



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

I am going to get a relatively inexpensive commuter bike and have decided based on fit that the wa to go is the Trek series. HOWEVEr, I am having trouble deciding between the 7.3 and 7.5 The difference between the two is @$200.00, but the upgrades seem to make the .5 a better way to go. Waddaya all think?? Give me you .02 (or more). Thanks in advance!

http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1327010&f=26

http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1341000&f=26

Major differences:

1.) Alloy vs. Carbon fork
2.) Deore vs. EZ50 shifters
3.) Both front and rear mechs upgraded
4.) Wheels: Camino vs. SSR
5.) A pound lighter (at least?)

I may have just answered my question...:idea:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2009)

I went through the same process and chose the 7.5... 
You answered your question ... ha
Good luck.
mwl


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

I have a 7.3 and love it. It was comfortable enough to enable me to complete a double century this year. If you have the extra cash, go for the 7.5. You won't be disappointed by either choice.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

tturbotom said:


> I have a 7.3 and love it. It was comfortable enough to enable me to complete a double century this year. If you have the extra cash, go for the 7.5. You won't be disappointed by either choice.


I hope he's made his decision in the 2+ yrs since he posted this thread :wink5:


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

logbiter said:


> I hope he's made his decision in the 2+ yrs since he posted this thread :wink5:


 good observation. I missed the original post date, oops


----------



## Lavajava (Oct 26, 2009)

*7.5fx*

I was looking at the 7.3, the 7.5, as well as the 7500 and was set to purchase a 7.5 and noted that inventory are very small on this. I assume it is about to be replaced this year. Is it best to wait or look for a good price?
Thanks
Pete


----------



## tturbotom (May 8, 2008)

If you don't care about having the latest and greatest, I would snatch up a left over if possible. The 09 model was pretty sharp. I always neg. the price.


----------



## c8user (Sep 3, 2009)

Bought a 2010 7.5 FX in August 2009 and love. Took off the 700x32 tires replaced with 700x25. Maybe it made a difference. Use it for commuting and road riding with the club.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

We got our daughter a 7.3 a couple years ago for graduation. I tested it a thought it was really a nice riding bike. Myself, I like the 32mm tires.


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

I love that this thread just keeps running and running. Like a Trek Hybrid, it just won't quit


----------

